# Fasttech Is Getting Personal :)



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

not sure if this is the right place to post this..... maybe should be in the Adults Only section

oh what the heck.... here it is 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/14...ourd-style-2200mah-rechargeable-e-cigarette??




Batteries included, VG (lube) sold separately

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike (17/6/14)

Uh, what do you mean? It's just an ornate candlestick holder style vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/6/14)

Lol. Nice one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/6/14)

i'm sure there's a joke in here somewhere But i'm all out of ideas how to Plug it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RezaD (17/6/14)

Mike said:


> Uh, what do you mean? It's just an ornate candlestick holder style vape



Exactly....first thing that came to mind was a lathe......which is for adults only...????


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

The Gourd shape symbolizes good fortune, prosperity and longevity.
This is not only an art piece, it is the only Electronic Cigarette that you will feel, touch and experience an ancient sensation.
It is Mascot,uniquely engineered and and hand crafted with the collection values .
Plated 18K real gold
With creative patented certificate
Battery and charger with self protection mechanism


i had to laugh when i read 'art piece'+ 'mascot' + 'ancient sensation'
must mean something for them to do the R&D..... or maybe they just stopped the R&.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (17/6/14)

More like R&R

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (17/6/14)

More like R&R

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

At least it has self protection.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat (20/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> The Gourd shape symbolizes good fortune, prosperity and longevity.
> This is not only an art piece, it is the only Electronic Cigarette that you will feel, touch and experience an ancient sensation.
> It is Mascot,uniquely engineered and and hand crafted with the collection values .
> Plated 18K real gold
> ...


 
That is just Chinese translation/etc. Nothing to do with sex toys or whatever.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/14)

oops, they did it again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (28/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> oops, they did it again
> 
> 
> View attachment 7341


 
That does not look good


----------



## devdev (28/6/14)

I wonder if that gold device is bottom firing....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/14)

devdev said:


> I wonder if that gold device is bottom firing....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (28/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 7343


 
Hahahahahaha that smile says everything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (30/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 7343


RARLMAO!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/6/14)

I'm sure you've seen this on youtube ladies


----------



## HPBotha (30/6/14)

remember to shake it after you are done. rub it for a stronger hit.......i am going to rot in hell for saying that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vixen (17/7/14)

Oh my word! Wahahah nooooo!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (17/7/14)

That must be the mini - I wonder what the full size model looks like?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (17/7/14)

Matuka said:


> That must be the mini - I wonder what the full size model looks like?



Stacked 26650's! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

